# I need some Advice for PCT



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

Did a 20week cycle of Test E, Test P, DECA, Masteron E & P, Equipoise, Tren Ace.

First 8weeks my cycle included Tren Ace But then had to come off cause too many sides. Ran letro with the Tren stack.

Resumed cycle of Test e, and added Masteron E and Equipoise for the remaining time.

I Need some HELP with ideas for PCT.???

I have HCG, Nolva , Prami, Letro on hand


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Welcome to the boards! HCG should be run during cycle, or blasted after the cycle up to the start of pct. If you have enough to blast you can use it for a couple of weeks up to the start of pct. Stop the HCG 5 days before PCT and run clomid 50/50/50/50 Nolva 40/40/20/20. Tried and true method. You can extend that to 6 weeks if you'd like. I'd get ahold of some clomid. Good Luck! *


----------



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

jozifp103 said:


> *Welcome to the boards! HCG should be run during cycle, or blasted after the cycle up to the start of pct. If you have enough to blast you can use it for a couple of weeks up to the start of pct. Stop the HCG 5 days before PCT and run clomid 50/50/50/50 Nolva 40/40/20/20. Tried and true method. You can extend that to 6 weeks if you'd like. I'd get ahold of some clomid. Good Luck! *


Ok thanks jozifp103.

I have been. Taking my HCG  for a couple weeks into my PCT ...I Hope I didn't screw myself up too much.

Also I was reading it would be good to add Aromasin and Ostarine (MK2688).

Do you or anybody know nething about these products? How necessary are they ??


----------



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

I've just been taking  Nolva at 40MG for the past week.....
I got injured wouldn't you believe it one of the last week of my cycle....I tore my Achilles for the 2nd time ....

So I'm also taking BPC-157 and TB 500 and GHRP-6 .

will any of these Peptides mess up my PCT??


----------



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is some Peptide Porn yall


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 3, 2015)

*I personally wouldn't run ostarine in PCT. Some have gotten away with it and recovered fine, and some haven't. It is mildly suppressive to your hpta so I personally wouldn't risk it. Peptides will be fine and they can even help you hold onto more gains post cycle. 

I strongly recommend getting clomid asap an running it for a full 4 weeks. You ran a pretty heavy cycle, you don't want to skimp on PCT.*


----------



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

jozifp103 said:


> *I personally wouldn't run ostarine in PCT. Some have gotten away with it and recovered fine, and some haven't. It is mildly suppressive to your hpta so I personally wouldn't risk it. Peptides will be fine and they can even help you hold onto more gains post cycle.
> 
> I strongly recommend getting clomid asap an running it for a full 4 weeks. You ran a pretty heavy cycle, you don't want to skimp on PCT.*


Ok thanks brother

But why clomid doesn't Nolva do the same thing? But better?

And what about aromasin ?? Should I add this ?


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 3, 2015)

*They are not exactly the same in how they work. Clomid is better IMO and in most opinions. If I was to run one by itself, it would be clomid. They both work "ok" alone, but they work exponentially better together. Similar to peptides like ghrp. It works ok alone, but works 10X better when combined with another GHRH like cjc. Clomid+Nolva is the way it's been done for years. Tried and true method. I'd stick to it.*


----------



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

jozifp103 said:


> *They are not exactly the same in how they work. Clomid is better IMO and in most opinions. If I was to run one by itself, it would be clomid. They both work "ok" alone, but they work exponentially better together. Similar to peptides like ghrp. It works ok alone, but works 10X better when combined with another GHRH like cjc. Clomid+Nolva is the way it's been done for years. Tried and true method. I'd stick to it.*


I understand what your saying but people used to pin 20ius of HGH back in the day  too ( it was a tried and true method) and then the fucked themselves.

I don't get why you would use both ...when all the current data says that 

Nolva is far more more powerful has less sides and allows you to recover faster.

Why would I add clomid ...you didn't give me a good reason.

Also why aren't you answering the question about Aromasin??

Are you just not experienced with it uses for pct?


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 3, 2015)

*I would not use any AI in PCT. If you use an AI on cycle you shouldn't need one in pct. The main purpose of an AI like adex or aromasin is to stop the conversion of test into e2. Seeing as there's not much test in your system during pct, there would be minimal conversion therefore an AI would simply tank your e2 and make you feel like shit and probably kill your libido.

There are a few articles around that describe nolva as the superior serm for PCT....there are also others that say the opposite. I've seen many failed pct's due to only using nolva. I'm not sure where you're getting this info about nolva, but it's most likely outdated. Nolva+Clomid is proven to work much better together than alone. They are very similar, but work slightly differently to jump start you hpta. It's sort of like hitting it from 2 different angles. If you're going to spend all that money on a big cycle, just to skimp out on the most important part (PCT) then I won't stop you, but for a cheap bottle of clomid I think it's worth it when your hpta is at stake. There's no such thing as overkill when doing pct, especially if you plan on running multiple cycles.*


----------



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

Test


----------



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

jozifp103 said:


> *I would not use any AI in PCT. If you use an AI on cycle you shouldn't need one in pct. The main purpose of an AI like adex or aromasin is to stop the conversion of test into e2. Seeing as there's not much test in your system during pct, there would be minimal conversion therefore an AI would simply tank your e2 and make you feel like shit and probably kill your libido.
> 
> There are a few articles around that describe nolva as the superior serm for PCT....there are also others that say the opposite. I've seen many failed pct's due to only using nolva. I'm not sure where you're getting this info about nolva, but it's most likely outdated. Nolva+Clomid is proven to work much better together than alone. They are very similar, but work slightly differently to jump start you hpta. It's sort of like hitting it from 2 different angles. If you're going to spend all that money on a big cycle, just to skimp out on the most important part (PCT) then I won't stop you, but for a cheap bottle of clomid I think it's worth it when your hpta is at stake. There's no such thing as overkill when doing pct, especially if you plan on running multiple cycles.*


Man thanks again brother !

You've been a big help for me!!

I will order some clomid today


----------



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

jozifp103 said:


> *I would not use any AI in PCT. If you use an AI on cycle you shouldn't need one in pct. The main purpose of an AI like adex or aromasin is to stop the conversion of test into e2. Seeing as there's not much test in your system during pct, there would be minimal conversion therefore an AI would simply tank your e2 and make you feel like shit and probably kill your libido.
> 
> There are a few articles around that describe nolva as the superior serm for PCT....there are also others that say the opposite. I've seen many failed pct's due to only using nolva. I'm not sure where you're getting this info about nolva, but it's most likely outdated. Nolva+Clomid is proven to work much better together than alone. They are very similar, but work slightly differently to jump start you hpta. It's sort of like hitting it from 2 different angles. If you're going to spend all that money on a big cycle, just to skimp out on the most important part (PCT) then I won't stop you, but for a cheap bottle of clomid I think it's worth it when your hpta is at stake. There's no such thing as overkill when doing pct, especially if you plan on running multiple cycles.*


I got banned from the boards for posting pics of my medication that I have a doctors prescription for....what the fuck!!

Tell me what I did wrong??

Fukin bullshit! 

Please help


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 3, 2015)

*...what boards?*


----------



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

jozifp103 said:


> *...what boards?*


This one all the Tapatalk forums .

When I go to post nething it says that I have been. Banned and that the banned will be lifted "never"

I can. Only post here in this thread???

Wtf???


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 3, 2015)

*​Sorry bud...can't help with that one. Email admin I suppose?*


----------



## SFW (Mar 3, 2015)

mytothalo said:


> I got banned from the boards for posting pics of my medication that I have a doctors prescription for....what the fuck!!
> 
> Tell me what I did wrong??
> 
> ...



I hope you get banned again, annoying fuck.


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 3, 2015)

*​Guess i missed something? lol.*


----------



## mytothalo (Mar 3, 2015)

SFW said:


> I hope you get banned again, annoying fuck.


Not sure over here either....guess I missed something too


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

jozifp103 said:


> *Welcome to the boards! HCG should be run during cycle, or blasted after the cycle up to the start of pct. If you have enough to blast you can use it for a couple of weeks up to the start of pct. Stop the HCG 5 days before PCT and run clomid 50/50/50/50 Nolva 40/40/20/20. Tried and true method. You can extend that to 6 weeks if you'd like. I'd get ahold of some clomid. Good Luck! *




This is probably the best answer you are going to find.


----------

